# Decorating tips?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure how you think anyone on a US based web site is going to be of much help.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

http://www.ikea.com/ae/en/store/dubai


----------



## beee (Dec 23, 2015)

As for United Arab,why not go to the local forum for help,it's more convenient and save your delivery time. Or you just wanna buy cheap stuff from US site?


----------

